# Sleeping Through Playtime



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

The best time for me to play with my rat, Pepper, is between 6PM - 8PM. But Pepper is always still asleep at this time. He doesn't wake up on his own until about 8:30PM or 9PM, which is too late for my family's super early schedule. Is it mean/not good to drag him out of his cube when he's sleeping so that he can have out of cage time? I do try to wake him up early by talking to him, handing him treats or putting his salad in the cage. But he just yawns at me and goes back to sleep.

What should I do? Should I let sleeping rats lie and consequently he'll have very little play time. Or should I haul him out of the cage?
(Oh, and Pepper is about 1 year old, I've had him 2 months and he came from a humane society. When he does come out to play, he has a good time.)
Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

One thing that makes rats better pets than other day sleeping animals is that they generally don't mind being awakened for play time. I used to get mine out at 3:30pm so we could play til 5:30pm before dinner. Though you do have to consider different personalities, if he enjoys playtime, I would just get him out for play. He can always sleep in later.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Some rats do take their nap time seriously... Max was a rat like that. We took her to the park during nap time and she shinnied up a tree found a fork in the branches and went to sleep. And nothing we could do would bring her down... It was one of those dang thorny trees, and I had to send my daughter up to get her....

And yes... it lead to the memorable quote by a little boy who was passing by... "Mommy, why is the man throwing pine cones at the little animal in the tree?"

Fuzzy Rat practically never slept, she loved to go go go... any time anywhere. I suppose she got used to our schedule... Max preferred her own schedule... 

I can only suggest that you schedule play time at the same time every day and hopefully your rats will eventually get with your schedule. Some will, some won't, but it's worth trying.

Best luck.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I let my boys out in the morning when I get up, between 7:30 and 8:30, until about 10:00, then again at night between 9:00 and midnight. (I'm lucky to have a job where I work from home with flexible hours) Two of them, Nibbler and Tempy, almost always sleep through the morning session. And at night it's hit and miss. Sometimes they will come out, go into one of the toys or blankets, and just sleep anyway. They're only about a year old now and they're starting to slow down quite a bit. They spend more time in the cage during free time then they use to. 

We just got a couple of new little guys on Sunday. They are infinate balls of energy. They're currently quarantined in another room, but I'm hoping that once we merge them they will annoy the older ones in to playing more. Maybe put a little more pep back into their steps.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rats can easily adjust to a new schedule. But it takes time 

Just wake him up everyday at that time and soon he will be awake and expecting playtime then.


----------



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

raindear said:


> One thing that makes rats better pets than other day sleeping animals is that they generally don't mind being awakened for play time.


Thanks, Raindear, that's good to know. I've been trying to make playtime really enjoyable. We just discovered that he loves being brushed with an old toothbrush - turned into quite the brux and boggle session. lol


----------



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

Rat Daddy said:


> Some rats do take their nap time seriously... Max was a rat like that. We took her to the park during nap time and she shinnied up a tree found a fork in the branches and went to sleep. And nothing we could do would bring her down... It was one of those dang thorny trees, and I had to send my daughter up to get her....
> 
> And yes... it lead to the memorable quote by a little boy who was passing by... "Mommy, why is the man throwing pine cones at the little animal in the tree?"
> 
> ...


Rat Daddy - I just about fell out of my chair laughing when I read your account of Max. LOLOLOLOL! I will take your advice about scheduling playtime at the same time every day. Pepper may just be the type of rat who is a very serious sleeper - I'm rather that way myself. lol Thanks so much for the reply and the hilarious story - I think I'll remember that one forever (and smile every time I do!) 
Neb


----------



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I let my boys out in the morning when I get up, between 7:30 and 8:30, until about 10:00, then again at night between 9:00 and midnight. (I'm lucky to have a job where I work from home with flexible hours) Two of them, Nibbler and Tempy, almost always sleep through the morning session. And at night it's hit and miss. Sometimes they will come out, go into one of the toys or blankets, and just sleep anyway. They're only about a year old now and they're starting to slow down quite a bit. They spend more time in the cage during free time then they use to.
> 
> We just got a couple of new little guys on Sunday. They are infinate balls of energy. They're currently quarantined in another room, but I'm hoping that once we merge them they will annoy the older ones in to playing more. Maybe put a little more pep back into their steps.


Dan 203 - Pepper is a bundle of energy in the morning too, so I do let him out at about 5:30AM to zoom around on my desk while I tidy up his cage. But I also have to get my family ready for work, so I can't leave him out there for very long. I think he'd prefer it, but it's just not a good time for me. My goal is to get Pepper a couple of younger brothers, but I'm having trouble finding rats young enough. Pepper had some serious problems with his cage mate with his former owner and something happened at the Humane Society because when I adopted him, he was covered in bites - and they were rat bites, not fleas. So, I'm very leery about introducing him to an adult male. I'll keep searching for some younsters for him.

Sounds so exciting that you've got new babies. I imagine they will perk up your older rats quite a lot - usually works with older dogs, anyway. Thanks so much for the reply and good luck with your new rats.


----------



## Nebride (Jan 10, 2010)

moonkissed said:


> Rats can easily adjust to a new schedule. But it takes time
> 
> Just wake him up everyday at that time and soon he will be awake and expecting playtime then.


Moonkissed - thank you so much for the advice. I'll be persistent and try make his playtime something he can look forward to with treats and getting brushed (which he loves!) Thanks for the reply!


----------

